# raccoon hunting question



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Have a question for you guys that have done this day time raccoon calling. Is it imperative you use a decoy when doing this? I have a Foxpro and I have the raccoon fighting sound on there, but don't have a mojo critter or anything and was wondering if you can get them out with just the sound. I do have a wiggling rabbit decoy but it is the kind that is not remote operated, you just set it out there, turn it on, and it wiggles until you pick it up to turn it off. Also is it the raccoon fighting sound you guys use? Thanks a ton, if I can get a reply I might try it this afternoon.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You don't need a decoy for play'in around with raccoon. You can use raccoon fight or young raccoon distress but you'll have the best results with the "raccoon fight".

I hunted the Arkansas River bottom southeast of Pawnee Rock,Ks. and used a hand squaller and did pretty good---theres 100's of acres of milo planted rght up close to the river and that made for good LOCATION.

I would call from one stand for 10 mins, and if they were no show, I would still hunt/sneak another 200 yds. and call again. If your in a good location it doesn't take long for them to show up.

Good luck today---go smoke a few of those masked rascals.


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

raccoon fight works best .. early mornin works well and early evening .. never tryed all day but im sure it would work..
good luck !


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Went and gave it a shot today with those bandits but didn't have any luck. Upon a little scouting I was very pleased to find there are so many possible denning trees out there that I didn't even know how to set up, but did come up with a couple new questions. How far from the den tree should i set my call? What do you guys do for volume? Do you blast the volume or start quiet and work your way up like coyotes? Also how important is stealth with these things? Treat everything the same as a coyote hunt?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I like to setup 20 yds from where I figure a critter might be holed up. All raccoons don't really "Hole" up during the day. Some will just chill out up in some branches or a "V" of a tree---maybe up against a log or in a brush thicket. You may be call'in a den tree and have a raccoon come bust'in in behind youi, so be ready.

For real fun---set you call down beside you for the ones that come in FAST.lol.

Set your volume at a natural level---not too loud, and not too soft---at a volume that 2 raccoons fighting would make.

Stealth isn't as important like it is for cats and yotes---Heck, if the raccoon is in a hole,he doesn't know whats rustling the leaves , but if they know your there, good luck.

When the temps are real cold you might as well go hunt some yotes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Buy one off of him,but be warned you might have to pay ALOT of money good hunting dogs are not cheap.


----------

